# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Bajram Bahtiri

## biligoa

Me rastin e 24 vjetorit të rënjes së dëshmorit Bajram Bahtiri

YLLI I PASHUAR BAJRAM BAHTIRI
 
*
·        “Biro, Nëna ka pritur që të përcjell dhëndër, por tani po të përcjellë për në Përjetësi. Bajram bir, nëna nuk po derdh lot, sepse Ti e nderove veten, familjen, shokët e idealit dhe kombin që aq shumë e deshe. Hallall të qoftë gjiri që të dhashë!” ( Nënë Nailja )

*

         Shkruan: Sejdi VESELI

         Prishtinë, 08 shkurt 2008 



Amaneti i yjeve të pashuar - obligim për ne – Ribashkimi i Shqipërisë

Natyrale ëshët amaneti i tyre!



     Edhe 8 shkurti është njëri prej përvjetorëve të qëndresës dhe heroizmave të Yjeve të Pashuar, në terë hapësirën e Shqipërisë Natyrale, të cilët me shëmbëlltyrën e tyre e pasuruan, e bënë të pakontestueshëm dhe e përjetësuan Kalendarin e krenarisë e të lavdisë tonë njerëzore e kombëtare.

     8 shkurti 2008 është njëzet e katër vjetori i rënies heroike, në lulen e rinisë, të njërit nga dëshmorët e shumtë të kombit shqiptar, Bajram Hajrush Bahtiri – Besniku!

     Njëzet e katër vjet më parë, në Kodrën e Trimave të Prishtinës, ende pa u mbushur një muaj pas qëndresës heroike të dy bijve të Shqipërisë Natyrale, Rexhep Malës e Nuhi Berishës, gjatë një përballje luftarake me hordhitë gjakpirëse serbo-çetnike, serish po rezistohej. ( Foto: Rexhep Mala e Nuhi Berisha )

     Me 08 shkurt 1984, veriu i kësaj lagjeje të Kryeqendrës së Kosovës, ende me plagë të freskëta që mori në natën e 11 dhe orët e hershme të 12 janarit dhe ato që iu shkaktuan nga sjelljet vandale të njësive të specializuara të milicisë serbe gjatë valës së arrestimeve të djemve dhe vashave të saj, u trondit serish nga uturima e automjeteve të blinduara, breshëritë e armëve dhe shpërthimet e bombave kimike.

     Për këtë Vatër të qëndresës shqiptare, nuk ishte ndonjë risi, sepse ajo ishte mësuar me sjellje të tilla vandale të milicisë serbo-çetnike dhe të këlyshëve të saj shqipfolës.  Shpejt u morr vesh, se në pjesën veriore të kësaj lagjeje ishte bllokuar lëvizja e qytetarëve. Arsyeja: gjatë tentimit për arrestimin edhe të një veprimtari të çështjes kombëtare, milicia serbo-çetnike kishte hasur në rezistencë të armatosur.

     Epilogu edhe i këtij vandalizmi serbo-çetnik dihej. Ishte kjo edhe një betejë e dështuar e kriminelëve, për ta mposhtur edhe një luftëtar të vendosur për çlirimin dhe ribashkimin e Shqipërisë Natyrale.  U dëshmua katërçipërisht, se ashtu dhe doli!

*  Ngjarja ndodhi kështu:*

     Pasi që e kishin vënë nën një rrethim shtëpinë e Bacë Hajrush Bahtirit, sigurimsat e pushtuesit kishin tentuar të futeshin brenda ( siç e kishin bërë shprehi) për ta kapur dhe arrestuar Bajramin, vëllain dhe bashkëluftëtarin më të ri të atëmemëdhetarit të dëshmuar Rahman Bahtirit, i cili gjendej i burgosur dhe po u qëndronte me stoicizëm persekutimeve, të cilat ushtroheshin ndaj tij nga, bishat e sigurimit serb. Por, edhe kësaj radhe, këto bisha i kishin bërë hesapet pa hanxhiun. Falë shkathtësisë së tij prej luftëtarit të lirisë, Bajrami, në vend se të hutohej ai ndërmori veprimet përkatëse për rrethanat e  krijuara.

*Me shpejtësi të rrufeshme ai hidhet në kundërveprim për ta qarë rrethimin.*

          Që në hapin e parë, me Staier-in e tij të vjetër, trashëgim nga babagjyshi, e palosi për tokë survejuesin shqipfolës të armikut dhe çau rrethin e parë me forcën e armës së tij. Tërhiqet drejt vendit të quajtur Majdeni i Sali Bullakut, që gjendet jo larg shtëpisë së tij. Por, aty përballet me rrethin e dytë të forcave armike, të cilat pa paralajmërim hapen breshëri zjarri të kryqëzuar drejt pozicionimit të tij. Në pamundësi për ta ndërruar vendin e pozicionimit, Bajrami  kishte vendosur për të rezistuar, deri në fishekun e fundit.

          Kriminelët, të bindur se nuk mund të përparojnë në drejtim të tij, pa e paguar me jetët e tyre, përnjëherë e ndërpresin zjarrin dhe i referohen taktikës tjetër. Ata nëpërmjet megafonave i kërkojnë Bajramit që të dorëzohej. Kohëzgjatja e kësaj taktike ishte parallogaritur, që të jetë e mjaftueshme për të pozicionuar snajperët e tyre të etshëm për gjak shqiptari, të ardhur nga qendra e tyre në Hajvali.  Ashtu, sikur e Rexhepit dhe e Nuhiut, ishte përgjigja e Bajramit!

          Predhat e Staier-it të shoqëruara me tingujt e këngës “Ja vdekje ja liri”, drejt pozicioneve armike, deri në momentin kur predhat e snajperëve e goditën për vdekje, ishin përgjigja e Yllit të Pashuar! Trupin e Bajramit e varrosi familja e tij e ngushtë, nën rrethimin e hekurt të forcave të shumta të sigurimit të pushtuesit.

Në ballë të kortezhit të përmortshëm qëndruan me stoicizëm Babë Hajrushi dhe Lokemadhja  Nailja.

          Para se t’ia dorëzonin Tokës nënë, birin e saj besnik, Lokemadhja e puthi në ballë djalin dhe iu drejtua me këto fjalë:

          “Biro, Nëna ka pritur që të përcjell dhëndër, por tani po të përcjellë për në Përjetësi. Bajram bir, nëna nuk po derdh lot, sepse Ti e nderove veten, familjen, shokët e idealit dhe kombin që aq shumë e deshe. Hallall të qoftë gjiri që të dhashë!”

          Ishim nëpër qelitë e kazamateve  dhe,  me vonesë e morëm lajmin e hidhur për rënien e Bajram Bahtirit-Besnikut, njeriut të shtrenjtë të zemrave tona, bashkëluftëtarit tonë të dashur, pjesëtarit besnik të Frontit Nacional-Çlirimtar të Kosovës.

          E shkurtër ishte jeta fizike e Bajram Bahtirit, por veprimtaria e tij e pasur patriotike, deri në sakrificën më të lartë, do të mbetën shembull i ndritur, jo vetëm për bashkëluftëtarët e tij, por edhe për të gjithë njerëzit tanë. Bajrami për nga mosha ishte i ri, por ai dinte të mendonte dhe vepronte si burrë i pjekur, sepse Ai ishte i edukuar drejt dhe mirë, në frymën e shëndoshë, atë kombëtare.

          Bajrami ishte nga ata nxënës të shkollës së mesme, që në ditët e para të Pranverës 81, u bashkua me rininë studentore dhe punëtorët shqiptar, të cilët nëpër sheshet dhe rrugët e qyteteve të Kosovës, me grushte të ngritur lart brohorisnin parullat “Republikë, Kushtetutë, ja me hatër ja me luftë”, “Trepça është jona”, “Ne jemi shqiptar, jo jugosllav”..., pa u trembur fare nga policia e Herleviqit dhe zagarët e tij shqipfolës.

          Bajramin e burgosi dy herë armiku, e torturoi rënd. Trupin e tij të njomë e lanë me gjak, por ai qëndroi i pathyer. Sapo dilte nga burgu ende me plagë në trup e vazhdonte punën patriotike. Për Bajramin, jeta pa luftë, pa përpjekje për t’u çliruar dhe pa rreziqe, përderisa populli shqiptar ishte i robëruar nuk kishte kuptim.

Lufta e Bajramit dhe përpjekjet e tij, brenda radhëve të organizuara u bënë model edhe për brezat që erdhën e që do të vijnë pas tij.

          Nëpër shtigjet që hapi Bajrami me shokë, duke e shkrirë jetën e tyre të re, marshojnë një rini e terë, një rini e shëndoshë dhe e pastër, për të arritur në cakun e ëndërruar shekullor të popullit që i lindi.

          Kur u dha kushtrimi nga Famëmadhja Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës, shëmbëlltyra e Dëshmorëve të Kombit ishte shtizë e Flamurit tonë kombëtar, për të valuar krenar nëpër beteja!

         Kujtimi për Bajramin dhe yjet tjerë të pashuar, do të jetë i pavdekshëm. Do t’u jap forcë, vullnet dhe zemër të gjithë atyre të cilët janë të vendosur për t’i mbajtur të papërlyera frytet e luftës çlirimtare. Ai mbetet obligim i atyre të cilët, jo vetëm për asnjë çmim nuk do të shkelin mbi gjakun e shokëve të rënë, por që janë të vendosur për të sakrifikuar ç’është e domosdoshme që amanetin e Bajramit dhe të yjeve tjerë të pashuar, ta përmbushin plotësisht.

       Vetëm atëherë kur do ta bëjmë Atëmemëdheun tonë, ashtu siç e deshën yjet e pashuar të kombit, të lirë, të ribashkuar dhe demokratik, mund të themi se e kemi përmbushë këtë Amanet, plotësisht dhe me besnikëri!



PËRJETËSISHT - LAVDI I QOFTË!

http://pashtriku.org/

----------

